# Condolences to the family of Dana "Shazam" Blake



## Guro Harold (Apr 22, 2003)

MoroMoro in the knife forum sent out his condolences to the Dana "Shazam" Blake family from the protection industry.  Mr. Blake was the gentleman who was working as a bouncer when he was stabbed to death for enforcing the NY City new smoking ban.

I think the same condelences should be extended from the FMA community as well and should have its own thread.  Thus the reason why I created this thread here instead of the memorials forum.

.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 22, 2003)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 22, 2003)

.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 23, 2003)

.


----------



## AldonAsher (Apr 23, 2003)

.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 23, 2003)

.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 23, 2003)

.


----------



## chaosomega (Apr 23, 2003)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 23, 2003)

I also extend my sympathies to the victim's family over this unfortunate incident.

HOWEVER, I should caution that the only facts that we possess regarding this incident is a newspaper article from the New York Post. The media has been known to bungle the facts many many times in the past. What if the bouncer (reported to be 6'5" and 320lbs) had been in the act of throttling someone much smaller than him ? All of a sudden the picture just might change.  No doubt that stabbing someone in the groin is an extreme act of violence. 

All I'm saying is that we don't necessarily know all the facts of this case and I'm sure that more will come out in the future.

No one should ever die from an incident like this and not in the horrible manner that the bouncer did and I sympathize for his family.  But, he may not necessarily have been a totally innocent white knight in shining armor. Let's wait and see what happens.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Whoop,

There are other threads to examine the details of this incident, however, the purpose for this thread is to ceremonially send condolences to his family only.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2003)

.


----------

